# Heresy Online Survey: Have your say!



## KingOfCheese

If you have a spare 2 minutes, the Heresy Online staff would very much appreciate your time to complete a short survey.

The aim of the survey will be to see what areas need improving, and any possible future developments.

This is a chance for the members of Heresy Online to have their say. 

*EDIT: Survey is over, thankyou for your feedback. *


----------



## gen.ahab

..........Done.


----------



## Doelago

Done. Nice to see you guys doing these.


----------



## Aramoro

If I could fix one thing it would be your survey so you don't have to answer optional questions.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Done. I didn't pull any punches, no use my submitting a survey where I kiss arse after all


----------



## KingOfCheese

Aramoro said:


> If I could fix one thing it would be your survey so you don't have to answer optional questions.


Have made more questions optional.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Done, it'd be nice to see the results of this.


----------



## LazyG

TIL google docs alloys surveying. Nice site and I hope the responses are helpful.


----------



## gally912

Done. And I'd be interested to see the metrics. The percentage of posters who also post on such and such forum, percentage of posters who think rep is positive, etc.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Done


----------



## Zodd

Done......


----------



## Masked Jackal

Done, but I'll repeat a part of it here. The Fantasy tactics forum could really do with a sticky that links to various good tactics threads. T/S's Vs. threads, my Dark Elf tactics threads, and a few others that I've forgotten about are prime candidates.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw

KerrDone!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Done  But accidentally wrote the wrong username :blush:
Ah well - it's not too hard to figure out


----------



## Boc

Finished, I called for the violent uprising of the proletariat.


----------



## Svartmetall

Done, with hopefully constructive and do-able suggestions 



Boc said:


> ...I called for the violent uprising of the proletariat.


Er, that was Tuesday - you didn't notice?


----------



## Kreuger

Gretchin of the world unite!


----------



## komanko

...and I am done here.


----------



## TomG

And that's Done!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

And done.

If I could make a suggestion that I couldn't include on the survey. It would have been nice to have a look at the questions beforehand as some do require quite a bit of thinking or considering things that I had not thought about.


----------



## karlhunt

Count me among the compliant.


----------



## HOBO

Done...cool ideak:


----------



## Alexious

done...........


----------



## Serpion5

Completed.


----------



## Dawnstar

Finished. Really good idea guys


----------



## turel2

Done and Done.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Done, cool idea, as others have said it will be nice to see the results.


----------



## HereticHammer01

Also done :biggrin:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

done ... give me the controls for a week ... ARE YOU OUT OF YOUR MIND?!? Even I know that is a bad idea.:laugh:


----------



## 18827

Done as commanded. great cheese


----------



## bitsandkits

I think that the user name should be optional, if someone has a genuine issue with say the staff or the site for example they may not feel they can air it,just a thought, i know its a bit of a catch 22 as people are more likely to take it seriously if they have to put a name to it, but if they have to put a name to it they may not share there actual thoughts.


----------



## KingOfCheese

bitsandkits said:


> I think that the user name should be optional, if someone has a genuine issue with say the staff or the site for example they may not feel they can air it,just a thought, i know its a bit of a catch 22 as people are more likely to take it seriously if they have to put a name to it, but if they have to put a name to it they may not share there actual thoughts.


The reason it was put in is so that the survey is taken seriously (as you said), rather than people mucking around with random answers because they know they will be anonymous, and to try to stop people filling out the survey multiple times.

I am sure that we (the staff) can take criticism (providing its constructive) without holding anything against the person who gives it. 

If somebody has a genuine issue with the staff, forum, etc and feels uncomfortable putting their name to the complaint, then they could always put their username as Anonymous, or Private, or *****.


----------



## docgeo

complete!! I hope it helps.


Doc


----------



## Chaosftw

did it a little while back. It would be nice to see what concerns suggestions popped up the most after all information has been gathered.

Cheers
Chaosftw


----------



## docgeo

This is a very good idea. Once your data is complied putting out a post detailing the results would be interesting to read.


Doc


----------



## Grins1878

Sorted.



Dicrel Seijin said:


> And done.
> 
> If I could make a suggestion that I couldn't include on the survey. It would have been nice to have a look at the questions beforehand as some do require quite a bit of thinking or considering things that I had not thought about.


You could have closed the window and filled it in at a later date?


----------



## The Wraithlord

Done. I really had a ton of good things to say about the staff in particular lol.


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Done, hope it helps


----------



## JB Mallus

I would enjoy having a debriefing report on the survey when it is over.


----------



## ckcrawford

I did it! I was like BOOM... HEADSHOT!


----------



## unxpekted22

completed, didnt have much to say in terms of improvement but thats because I cant really think of any criticisms.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

filled it out as a good member would.


----------



## KingOfCheese

I have enough responses now.

Thankyou to everyone who gave their feedback.


----------



## Serpion5

And so now your conquest begins in earnest? :wild:


----------

